# Is Eric MIA?



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Haven't seen Eric around for a few days. I hope he is taking a vacation!!!! He works so hard I'm sure he could use one!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No Laura he isn't MIA really. He is just exceptionally busy. Someone he works with is actually on vacation so he is kinda swamped at the moment.I also am having computer problems myself and will be off the Board for I don't know how long. I'm sure he will pop in when he can.BQ


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I really wasn't trying to be obnoxious and imply that Eric needs to be here every minute of every day. I just noticed that he hasn't posted for awhile and I was concerned that something might have happened. I understand that he is a busy man and we don't need him here ALL the time to hold our hands, even though it sure is nice when he does!







So, Eric, is it your turn to go on vacation next?BQ, I hope your computer problems are short lived. We had our hard drive crash about a month ago. We lost EVERYTHING that was on it! See you when you return!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Lauralee:As BQ said, Eric's business partner is away so he's working doubly hard these days. I'm sure he'll be back on soon.BQ:I just bought a new computer and gave the old one to my daughter. We gave her old one to a friend of mine. So I've been working on computers since Saturday!







I helped my friend tonight, and drank a lot of brandy at the same time. LOL. I wonder what we did to her computer!!!!JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi lauralee, thanks for asking. I am really busy lately with a bunch of different things. I have not taken a vacation, but hope to someday in the future. LOLMy friend is moving to an island off the coast of Hondurus next month and I will probably be going there for a vacation this winter.







Glad to know I am missed.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, Try to keep an even pace there pal.Jean congrats on the new puter!!!I just got a new fan and power source. (exciting huh?







)Well I sure hope you can turn it off soon Jean....Jean????







Find the off button, lol.Enjoy!BQ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hey!







Eric, need anyone to carry your luggage to honduras?







what-da-ya-mean no? lol.I make mean cocktails - does your friend need a serving girl in exchange for all that sunshine?







Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, when were all down there and settled you will be more then welcome to com visit and we can all make cocktails.







here is the island. http://www.roatanet.com/gallery/index.html My friend start the bayface tour I think in october, he is there guitarist.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Can I come, too? Please, please, please!!! I'll be real good, I promise!


----------

